# I got scammed!! Fraudulent bank draft



## abefroman (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a heads up to everyone, check your bank statement.

There is a big scam out there, where someone associated with mortgage loan providers (an employee or contractor) is stealing then selling bank account info.

This info is then used to setup fraudulent bank draft subscriptions in the amount of $25-35 every month.

If you call the number that appears on the check they claim they are just an innocent payment processor, and not affiliated wit the website, in my case there was not even a website that existed. (also the payment processor directs you to their website which is hosted in Luxembourg).

I only use this particular bank account a couple of places, one being for payments for my mortgage, and I've found quite a few other people online, with the same mortgage provider I use, who received a similar charge from the same payment processor.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

How long have they been nailing you? Change your passwords often!


----------



## abefroman (Feb 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> How long have they been nailing you? Change your passwords often!



I caught them within 24 hours of their first charge. This was the work of an inside job from someone at the mortgage company, probably one of their outsourced personal in India.

All of my passwords are like: e}wSdr.+\9r?iZw3 Changed regularly and stored encrypted on my harddrive, so I ruled out a password compromise.


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 13, 2011)

can u let us know who the provider was? Hope its not my provider.....


----------



## abefroman (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is some more info:
http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-866-273-4979/


----------



## winetalk (Jan 3, 2017)

There are several websites you can check phone number online, f.e.: http://www.thisnumber.com/ or http://www.uscallers.com/


----------

